# Female laid the 3rd egg but both parents not sitting on them!!! Help!!!



## huson (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi everyone, first of all thanks for reading my post. 

I have a pair of cockatiels breeding right now. The female is a lutino-pearl and the male is an ablino. It is the first time for the female to lay eggs. I know this for a fact because I hand-raised her myself. The male is an experienced father. 

The situation is that the female just laid the 3rd egg. Both parents seem to brood the eggs. Sometimes one stay in the nestbox and sometimes both stay in the nestbox. So far, none of the parents sit on the eggs at night. They wait until next morning to go into the nestbox. However, right after the parents leave the nest, I touched the eggs lightly, but no warmth at all. They are all cold. Also, there is enough night light to guide them back to the nestbox. 

I do have an incubator at home. It works well, but I want this breeding process to be as natural as it can be. 

When should I start put the eggs in the incubator? 
Anybody had experienced similar situation? Do you guys think the 4th egg stimulate them to sit on the eggs?

Thanks again!!!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

How warm is it where they're breeding at? Some tiels, if warm enough, won't need to sit on the eggs just turn them. Also, the hen might not know what she's supposed to do, the males sit during the day, the hens sit night, so she may not be sure and is just following the male into the box. 

Also, on another note, breeding like to like is not a good idea, especially with lutinos because that can cause smaller babies, a higher chance of mortality in the nest, and bald spots. Its better to breed a split to a visual, just for future reference.


----------



## Harleysgirl (Oct 31, 2011)

I was told that sometimes they wont sit on them until they have finished laying the clutch........... ?

Im very new to this though lol


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

They usually begin sitting after the 2nd or 3rd egg. The eggs are good for up to 10 days after being laid providing that they are being turned. So if she has just laid the 3rd egg you're probably 6 days along. If they don't sit on them after the 5th egg atleast (10 days will be up on 1st egg) and the nest box is not warm enough for incubation you could begin removing the eggs and placing them into the incubator if you're comfortable with hand feeding.


----------



## huson (Feb 23, 2009)

thank you for the advice!!! 

here's the update~~~

both parents still won't sit on the eggs at night.

it seems like the male has been trying to sit on the eggs. there is some warmth, but not as warm as i felt before with eggs that hatched successfully. 

do you think that little warmth can initate the embryo to develop? 

should i put the eggs into another cockatiel nest? because i have another pair of cockatiels that has been mating and getting ready to lay egg.

I will put the eggs in the incubator if they don't start sitting on the eggs after the 4th egg is laid.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

You can try candling the 1st and 2nd egg to see if it is fertile. If it appears fertile then the other eggs are probably getting enough warmth. I wouldn't foster out the eggs to the other pair because they'll be overwhelmed with a double clutch if they lay their own as well.


----------



## huson (Feb 23, 2009)

I think I might just leave this clutch alone, so that the female can have a valuable experience. For some reason, it only take 1 day for the female laid the 4th egg. 
The male is sitting more tightly on the eggs now. However, the male sitting on the eggs for 10-15mins and then leave the nest and repeat and repeat. It seems like the male wants the female to brood the eggs, but the female have no idea what to do. After they laid the 4th egg, they mate again. I think they might have another egg. *sigh* I really have no idea what to do now 

1st egg: Jan 12th, 2012
2nd egg: Jan 14th, 2012
3rd egg: Jan 16th, 2012
4th egg: Jan 17th, 2012

I'm so lost. Maybe I should just leave them alone.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I would leave the clutch of eggs there, simply because it is the girl's first time. The male is trying to teach her but she hasn't caught on. The best thing (in my opinion) is to let her try to learn from the male so they can have successful clutches in the future.


----------



## huson (Feb 23, 2009)

It seems like the male will only brood the eggs if i kept the light on. once i turn the light off at night, the male will leave the eggs. So i assume that the female suppose to take turn, but the female have no idea what to do.

I'm just going to leave the lights on.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I think the female usually sits at night and the male during the daytime. Maybe his instincts are telling him that nighttime is when he needs to get off the eggs.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

I also would suggest leaving the eggs. With first time parents, at least first time mom, they need to figure things out. Male cockatiels have successfully raised clutches on their own, but it does sound like he's trying to teach her what to do. This clutch may not hatch, but it is a valuable learning tool for mom to be. If you don't let them learn, you will not have clutches that hatch. 

As far as leaving the light on goes... I honestly wouldn't recommend it. Yes, dad is getting off the eggs at night because generally the female sits at night. There are pairs that do things differently though. My concern with the light is that they will be kept up and not get the sleep that is needed, therefore making them more cranky and agitated.


----------



## huson (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks for reading my post!!!!

For the past few days, i have been removing the eggs from the nest at night and placed them in the incubator. In the morning, i put the eggs back into the nest for the male to let him sit on the eggs. so far it seems like 1 or 2 eggs might survive. I see some red veins.

To be honest, I will be surprise if this works out. but if not, i won't be to sad. This is their first time after all. 

Thanks for reading


----------

